# Fish ID



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Any idea what this is


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Another shot*

Another shot


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Did you actually catch that or you just looking up hard stuff for us to identify?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Has teeth like a Lancetfish.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Did you actually catch that or you just looking up hard stuff for us to identify?


Are you a woman?


----------



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

It's a Snake Mackeral.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Roudi Escolar, _Promethyichthys prometheus_. A member of the family Gempylidae (snake mackerels) along with oilfish, escolar and several other deep water scary things.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

TheonlyMariner said:


> It's a Snake Mackeral.


Yes and no. In the same family. Here's a Snake Mackerel from last summer.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

grouper22 said:


> Are you a woman?


Are you? Or do you just check 'Other'?


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Friend of a friend caught it . It's a short nose lance fish . Very rare .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ look up short nose lancet fish. Not even close other than the fact that it has teeth. Roudi Escolar all day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a pic of the Shortnose Lancetfish


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Yikes, that's one scary looking fish!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

That would make an awesome mount

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

100%, without a DOUBT, that's a Roudi Escolar. Everybody saying anything else is guessing. I'll bet a month's mortgage on this one.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

If a Roudi Escolar and a Shortnose Lancetfish got in a fight.....who would win?


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Does a roudi escolar taste like the regular escolar?


----------



## Crazychris251 (Jun 6, 2013)

This fish doesnt look like it would taste too good lol!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

May taste fine, but causes diarrhea... So I hear. I've never caught one.


----------

